# DNR Seeks Volunteer ORV Safety Education Instructors, Offers June Training Academies



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources is seeking qualified applicants to become volunteer off-road vehicle (ORV) safety education instructors.

More...


----------

